# feeding my oto's?



## ghostryder (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a "project' going and need a little advice. I started a small 2.5 gal tank recently and have two java ferns in it. Algea presented itself a few weeks ago and since I was ready to put some fish in there, I introduced two oto's. When I woke up the following morning, they had already eaten ALL of the algae! Being my first experience with them, I had no idea they would eat so much so fast! That evening, I dropped a small algae wafer into the tank and they wouldn't touch it. I then read on a forum that they don't really care for algae wafers. The writer of that post suggested feeding them blanched zuchini? Can anyone offer a more sensible solution for feeding them? I'm not against cooking for my pets, but if there is a store bought food I can use, I would rather go that route! Thanks for any advice you can give me! Hope you all have a Happy Halloween!*f-18 smiley


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Try getting an "all vegetable" algae wafer. Many algae wafers that are for 'bottom feeders' also have a lot of shrimp and fish meal in them, and Otos are strictly vegetarian so they won't touch them. If you can't find an all veggie wafer (they are tricky to find) try to get one with as little 'meat' in it and as much veggie matter in it as possible.

If that doesn't work and they won't even eat the all veggie algae wafers, you're gonna have to do blanched zucchini. 

You can put in a piece of spinach every once in a while, just don't do that as often as the wafers or zucchini, because spinach has something in it (can't think of the name, you can try googling it,) that's not good for Oto's if they get it too often. 

I tried growing algae on rocks in tupperwares of water on windowsills..... but that's annoying.

I drop an algae wafer in once or twice a week for my 3 Otos...... I sometimes see them eating it..... sometimes not. I have seen them eat the zucchini, though I haven't put one in the tank in a few months.... they do also eat biofilm that we can't see, (just don't depend on that to keep them fed.)

Have you thought about upgrading the tank size? Otos are schooling fish and need to be in a group of 3+ but in a 2.5g tank 2 Otos is already over stock. (I've got 3 in a 20g, and they used to live in a 10g and were perfectly fine, I just happened to be upgrading so they got moved.) Just a thought.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I honsetly think they will go for the zuchinni more than a wafer.its not hard to fix either.What I did was get one and slice it thin.I dont blanch mine the plecs have strong enough tooth to handle it.But you can place a slice in water in a bowl and micro it for about 20 seconds.Let it cool and then place it in the tank.The rest of the slices are in a bag in the freezer and all you do is pull one when needed and prep the same way.

You may want to weigh it down with something or use a veggie clip bcause it may want to float away.

Not only is it easy,its better for them and you can do many veggies the same way.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Zucchini is an excellent nummy-num for Oto's. Highly recommend.

"True" algae wafers will be hit or miss with them. Best way to get them to eat them is use blanched zucchini. Place the wafer directly on top of the zuc.

Another source is Ken's Fish. They have an excellent algae flake and stick that does not include any type of fishy meal.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have no further advice on the algea wafers, however I will say I sliced up a zucchini and boiled it for a few minutes, cooled the pieces and froze them. The whole process took about 20 minutes, includin time for the water to boil.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Will they also eat blanched spinach leaves?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, but feed spinach sparingly due to the oxalic acid.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's what it is! The Oxalic Acid! I knew there was something not good for them!

I find that blanching zucchini when it comes out of the freezer isn't necessary, as it goes super soft anyway.


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

Most oto's are wild caught and can be difficult to supplement. They should be stocked in groups of 3, with no more than 1 per 5 gals. If you can't get yours to take to supplements, they will likely perish quickly from starvation. Mine nibble on some blanched zucchini and peas, but it took them months to come around to it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ I'd always heard that they would starve if you couldn't supplement their diet too, but I haven't fed zucchini in months (finally did it last night again) and I will drop in an algae wafer once or twice a week if I remember. My Oto's always have fat, pea shaped bellies and look super healthy. There must be a lot of algae and bio film that I can't see! XD


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

If you have 1 per 5 gals or less, and they were added once the tank had matured (6 mos or so), supplementing isn't as crucial. If they are overstocked in a tank that hasn't matured, they are very prone to starvation. The OP is unfortunately keeping them in a 2.5 gal, which I don't believe they stand much of a chance in. IMO the only fish that should be kept in a tank that small are maybe the tiniest of nano fish, something like chili aka mosquito rasboras, but personally I wouldn't even keep those in there.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Right, forgot the 2.5g size.

Yeah, I have 3 in a 20g. I took them from a 10g and put them in the 20g as soon as it was finished cycling..... moved the old plants from the 10g in too.... so it wasn't exactly established, but did have some biofilm and algae on the old plants I guess. They are super cute anyway!


----------

